# Welche Renn-Sims spielt ihr



## steffen0278 (20. Juni 2012)

Mal ne Frage, welche Rennsims spielt ihr regelmäßig. Wollen wir mal ein gemeinsames Rennen starten?

Ich könnte folgende Spiele hosten:

GTR
GTR2
GTL
GTR Evolution
Race07
rFactor
rFactor 2
netKar pro V1.3
F1 Challenge 99-02

Freeware (ist sicher für alle am interressantesten)

M3 Challenge (GTR 2 Basis) Link: http://www.chip.de/downloads/BMW-M3-Challenge_28749288.html
Volvo - The Game (GTR Evolution Basis) Link: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Volvo-The-Game_36645971.html
http://www.chip.de/downloads/BMW-M3-Challenge_28749288.html


----------



## nasenmann (20. Juni 2012)

ich kann leider nur mit GTR Evo aufwarten...



Gruß


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Juni 2012)

Wenn sich einige finden könnte ich ja mal ein Rennen hosten.5-10 sollten es schon sein. Wie gesagt, die Spiele oben könnte ich anbieten.

Edit: F1 Challenge 99-02 darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen


----------



## marcus022 (20. Juni 2012)

Hi.

Bei Race 07 (GTR Evo) bin ich dabei. Bevorzugt Race Room. 

Kl. Anmerkung: Ich möchte dich nicht korrigieren aber heißt das nicht F1 Challenge 1999-2002 ? 


mfg


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Juni 2012)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Kl. Anmerkung: Ich möchte dich nicht korrigieren aber heißt das nicht F1 Challenge 1999-2002 ?
> 
> mfg


 

Habs aufgrund des Datenaufkommens geküzt     PS: Habs gemerkt. Natürlich 99-02 Danke! 

RaceRoom hab ich natürlich auch. Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: M3 Challenge (GTR2 Basis) und Volvo-The Game (GTR Evo Basis). Das wäre vielleicht sogar das richtige, das die beiden Games Freeware sind. M3 Challenge ist sogar in der ESL gefahren wurden.

Edit: Ich schreib sie noch mit auf die Liste.


----------



## nasenmann (20. Juni 2012)

die Retro Expansion für GTR Evo wär natürlich auch supero!

Gruß


----------



## MrBeen (7. Juli 2012)

Schade dass es GT5 nur für ps3 gibt. Da bleibt man richtig drauf hängen 😁


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Juli 2012)

MrBeen schrieb:


> Schade dass es GT5 nur für ps3 gibt. Da bleibt man richtig drauf hängen


 

Für ne Konsolensim ist das ok. Aber kein Schadensmodell, kein Spaß.


----------



## MrBeen (8. Juli 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Für ne Konsolensim ist das ok. Aber kein Schadensmodell, kein Spaß.



Jo, da ist was dran


----------



## marcus022 (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo ich habe mich hier seit dem 20.06. nicht mehr blicken lassen . 

steffen wie hast du dir das gedacht mit dem Rennen. Wir setzen hier einen offiziellen Termin und schauen wie viele sich melden ?

Übrigens nochmal einen ordentlichen Hauch realistischer als Race07 ist rfactor wie ihr alle vermutlich schon gewusst habt. Ich weiss es seit vorletzter Woche und bin begeistert. Das Spiel hat alles was sich einen Formel Fan nur wünschen kann. Ausser Regen aber das soll es ja im zweiten Teil geben. 

Also mal sehen was sich hier ergibt. Ich würde wahrscheinlich 1-5 Fahrer mitbringen.

mfg


----------



## ShrinkField (10. Juli 2012)

spiele auch schon jahre lang "rfactor"

Wenn ein event stattfindet hier, wär cool, wär ich sicher dabei


----------



## steffen0278 (10. Juli 2012)

Können wir machen. Soll jetzt keine Werbung werden, aber wenn ihr mit rFactor ab und an ins Lenkrad greifen wollt, Wie wäre es mit einem F1 1992 Mod samt den Strecken? Fahre bei ACE-Racing da eine kleine Saison. Mehr Fun als Saison.

Ansonsten müßt ihr mir nur sagen, was ihr fahren woll. Formel, WTCC, ALMS... Und welche Strecke. Kann dann nen Server stellen oder frage mein ACE-Racing Chef ob wir was machen können. Dann könnten wir unseren Dedi Server nehmen


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Juli 2012)

Race 07 hab ich auch. GTR2 ebenfalls. Wie sieht es denn mit iRacing aus?


----------



## Andregee (14. Juli 2012)

ich habe alle drei. würde auch mal mitfahren. aber bei iracing habe ich nur grundcontent.

gtr2 fahre ich online nicht mehr gern seit ich ein tripple screen habe. sonst wars die meistgenutzte sim besonders da auf der pilsbierbude immer gut was los ist.


----------



## ShrinkField (15. Juli 2012)

mit rF wär ich dabei, 92iger Mod fände ich auch klasse, ich würd mal sagen, der der den Server bereitstellt, in dem Falle steffen, kann das ja anleiern...


----------



## steffen0278 (16. Juli 2012)

iRacing ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Juli 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> iRacing ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer.


 

Naja. Aber wenn man einmal richtig drin ist, dann fährt man eh nichts mehr anderes. Wenn man mit dem Basiscontent von Rookie hochgefahren ist bis es nicht mehr geht steigt man meistens auf Skip Barber oder Star Mazda um. Die Tracks und die Fahrzeuge kosten dann etwa 120 Euro komplett. Danach hat man eh so gut wie alle Straßenkurse. Dann sind nur noch die Fahrzeuge übrig. 

So teuer ist das momentan auch nicht. Ein Jahresabo kostet gerade knapp 40 Euro. Gibt auch so eine Promoaktion von Cadillac. Halbes Jahr für einen Dollar.


----------



## RRCRoady (17. Juli 2012)

Also wenn der Zeitpunkt passt wär ich dabei 

Vorhandene Sims:
Grand Prix Legends
F1 2000
F1 2002
F1 Challenge 99/02
rfator
GTR
GTR2
GTR Evo
GT Legends
RACE WTCC
RACE 07 
netKar Pro
iRacing


----------



## steffen0278 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich mach mal umfrage am besten


----------



## marcus022 (17. Juli 2012)

Wenn wir rfactor fahren schlage ich den FSR 2012, 2008er oder 09er Mod vor.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juli 2012)

Momentan "Daytona USA CCE" für den Sega Saturn. Also im Ernst jetzt! 

Grüße


----------



## guidoevo (20. Juli 2012)

PCARS..- einfach geil.....


----------



## RRCRoady (20. Juli 2012)

guidoevo schrieb:


> PCARS..- einfach geil.....


Geb dir voll und ganz Recht.... aber ein gemeinsames Rennen mit PCARS wird dann doch etwas schwierig zu bewerkstelligen


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Juli 2012)

guidoevo schrieb:


> PCARS..- einfach geil.....


 
Bis auf die Physik. Aber sonst ist pCars schon nett.


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Juli 2012)

Hey, ich bin auch bei pCars. Wie siehts da aus? Nennt mal eure Namen da.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Juli 2012)

Der gleiche wie hier.


----------



## i!!m@tic (30. Juli 2012)

Momentan läuft bei mir eigentlich nur noch pCars, bin echt begeistert. 

Ansonsten wird ab und zu mal rFactor gestartet. 

Freu mich auf Assetto Corsa und GT3 sowie rFactor 2.


----------



## steffen0278 (1. August 2012)

Hab mal nen rFactor Server offen:

Name: PCGH Testserver

Mod: EOAA GT V1.07
Link:http://rfactor.no-ip.info:100/RFACTOR1/CARS/A-F/EOAA%20GT%20v1_07%20by%20EOAA%20for%20rFactor.7z

Strecke: Laguna Seca ( eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken) V1.2
Link: rFactor Central // Login


Wer Lust hat, viel Spass.


Wer den Server heute nicht findet, gebt die IP direkt ein ( in der Serverliste auf das blaue "+" oben links klicken)
IP: 178.5.31.208:34297


----------



## RRCRoady (2. August 2012)

Leider n bisschen wenig Zeit im Moment. Ich hoffe der bleibt ne Zeit lang online


----------



## steffen0278 (2. August 2012)

Ich komme drauf, aber vom Laptop nicht mehr. Immer der scheiß Port-Mist. Hab die schon überall offen. Son Scheiß


----------



## leopard95 (22. August 2012)

Ich spiele folgende:
GTR
GTR2
GTR Evolution
Race 07
Race On 
WTCC
GT Legends

Spaß machen se alle basieren ja soweit ich weiß auf der gleichen Engine oder liege ich da falsch


----------



## semimasta (22. August 2012)

Jepp aber erst ab GT Legends wirds interessant  

(Engine wurde von Spiel zu Spiel etwas weiterentwickelt)

Cya Yakup


----------



## watercooled (17. September 2012)

Also ich hab pCars, rFactor, RBR, TDU1/2, M3 Challenge und Volvo da


----------



## Iro540 (21. September 2012)

Bin zwar ein wenig spät dran mit einem Kommentar hier...
Habe seit gestern wieder mein Lenkrad aus dem Sommer-Camp geholt und freue mich auf die Renn-Saison.
Folgende Spiele habe ich:
Race 07 (Race On) mit WTCC Mod
GTR2
pCars
rFactor (mag ich nicht; komische Lenkung...)
GTR Evolution

Wäre auch mal daran interessiert, mit anderen zu fahren (also nicht die KI-Kollegen...)


----------



## stayxone (21. September 2012)

rFactor
NetkarPro
Project C.A.R.S.
rFactor 2
GTR2
GTR Evolution
Race 07
Race On 
WTCC
GT Legends

Hab mal nur die aufgeführt die ich tatsächlich ab und an mal spiele


----------



## steffen0278 (22. September 2012)

Was mir auffällt, das niemand Nfs Shift oder TDU nennt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. September 2012)

...Shift 2 Unleashed nicht zu vergessen!  In diesem Zusammenhang würden noch Race Driver GRID und die Colin McRae: DiRT's fehlen... 
Ich gehe gleich mal in Deckung, stehe sehr wahrscheinlich alsbald unter Shitstorm-Dauerbeschuss...


----------



## stayxone (22. September 2012)

Naja es geht ja um Simulationen und nicht um irgendwelche Arcade Games


----------



## watercooled (22. September 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt, das niemand Nfs Shift oder TDU nennt


 
*hust*


----------



## Ich 15 (22. September 2012)

viel GT 3,4,5
Race 07
GTR Evolution

hoffentlich bald 
Assetto Corsa


----------



## stayxone (22. September 2012)

Besonders Assetto Corsa!!!

Ist wirklich interessant zu sehen was die Jungz und Mädelz da alles an Features rein packen


----------



## marcus022 (22. September 2012)

Klärt mich mal bitte auf. Bietet Assetto Corsa so ziemlich jede Fahrzeugklasse inklusive Formel 1-3 ?


----------



## steffen0278 (22. September 2012)

Ich glaub das weis niemand. Einfach überraschen lassen. Nur schade das es immer weniger GTR2 Ligen gibt. Meiner Meinung nach die beste Sim auf dem Markt. Sowohl vom fahren als auch von den Mods. Hat einiges was rFactor nicht hat. Vor allem eine Wetter-Sim. Ein Rennen Offline mit einer geänderten Weather.ini (mit New Advanced Weather). Einfach geil. Hab das auch mit einer 1:1 nachgebauter .ini mal Online gezockt. Mit 12 Fahrer. Also besser gehts nicht.


----------



## Ich 15 (22. September 2012)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal bitte auf. Bietet Assetto Corsa so ziemlich jede Fahrzeugklasse inklusive Formel 1-3 ?


 Es wird ca. 16 Wagen und 7 mit Laser eingescannte Strecke geben(darunter die Nordschleife). Wie man auf diesen Video(ab 25 Sekunde) sehen kann wird es auch so was wie einen Formel 1/3 Wagen geben. (mit dem Lotus 49 ist sogar ein alter Formel 1 Wagen dabei, Lotus Type 98T)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m35edoY9RM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich schlage aber vor die Diskussion um das Spiel im dem dazugehörigen Sammelthread weiterzuführen.


----------



## marcus022 (22. September 2012)

@ steffen0278

Okay mach ich (überrachen lassen)

GTR2 bin ich mal gefahren aber nur sehr kurz. Mit einer Wettersim sicher eine geile Angelegenheit.


@ Ich 15 

danke und ja machen wir so


----------



## Iro540 (23. September 2012)

Siehe unten


----------



## Iro540 (23. September 2012)

Mich wuerde pCars interessieren wie das im Multiplayer ist. Von der Grafik wohl momentan das beste Spiel. RaceOn (und andere Simbin Games) sind ja schon einwenig in die Jahre gekommen).
Wuerde gerne mal RaceOn online Spielen, nur geht das bei mir nicht. Kann das Spiel nicht als Online Version installieren (laedt nicht ueber Steam...).
 Morgen werde ich erstmal pCars mit dem Z4 durch California heitzen. Spass. Juhu


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. September 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> *hust*


 

​


----------



## stayxone (23. September 2012)

Leider gibts von PC Cars noch keinen Multiplayer der wird erst noch rein gepackt, aber begonnen haben sie wohl schon mit der Implementierung.


----------



## Iro540 (23. September 2012)

Ja, das stimmt. Die Grafik von pCars ist schon mal gut.
Bei GTR2 habe ich den Mod BMW CSL von 1970 oder so. Der macht richtig viel Spass.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Oktober 2012)

Shift (Bäh der totale Fehlkauf....damals war mir grafik eben noch wichtiger)
GTR 2 bald mit Pilsbierbude Mods
Race 07 (mir fehlen nur noch STTC 2 und WTTC 2010)
und hoffentlich bald GTR 3 und Project Cars


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Oktober 2012)

pCars lohnt sich in meinen Augen immer noch nicht. So gesehen ein aufgebohrtes Shift 2. Die Physik taugt immer noch nicht so wirklich was. Den neuen Build gerade getestet. Normalerweise sollte man bei einem Fahrzeug vorhersehen können wie es sich in bestimmten Situationen verhält. Das geht bei pCars gar nicht. Das klappt sonst bei jeder Simulation.


----------



## RRCRoady (5. Oktober 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> pCars lohnt sich in meinen Augen immer noch nicht. So gesehen ein aufgebohrtes Shift 2. Die Physik taugt immer noch nicht so wirklich was. Den neuen Build gerade getestet. Normalerweise sollte man bei einem Fahrzeug vorhersehen können wie es sich in bestimmten Situationen verhält. Das geht bei pCars gar nicht. Das klappt sonst bei jeder Simulation.


 Also dass pCars von der Physik her nicht mit iRacing oder netKar mithalten kann.. ja. Aber es mit Shift zu vergleichen kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Wenn du es mit rfactor oder GTR vergleichen willst ok. Aber mit Shift.. Nö.. aber mal überhaupt nicht.
Welche Autos hast denn getestet bei pCars?


----------



## steffen0278 (5. Oktober 2012)

Habe pCars jetzt auch etwas getestet. Will jetzt nicht überheblich klingen, aber anfühlen tut es sich wie Grid ohne Grip. Hoffe die machen da noch was. Ich befürchte schon, das es auf den Mainstream abzielt und wir Simmer mal wieder auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. Oktober 2012)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> Also dass pCars von der Physik her nicht mit iRacing oder netKar mithalten kann.. ja. Aber es mit Shift zu vergleichen kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Wenn du es mit rfactor oder GTR vergleichen willst ok. Aber mit Shift.. Nö.. aber mal überhaupt nicht.


 Jetzt würfelst Du alles *bunt* durcheinander. *Project Cars* kann in Sachen Fahrphysik -_noch_- nicht mit *iRacing* oder *netKar PRO* mithalten, aber es soll mit *rFactor* (*2* ?) oder
*GTR* (*2* / *Evolution* ?) vergleichbar sein, wiederum _gar_ nicht mit Shift 1/2 ?! Da komme ich nicht (mehr) mit.


----------



## steffen0278 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich dich jetzt verwirrt? 
Naja, warten wirs ab. Mein Traum wäre: rFactor 1 mit dem Wetter von rFactor 2 und der Grafik von pCars. Das wäre die neue Sim-Referenz denke ich mal.


----------



## gh0st76 (6. Oktober 2012)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> Also dass pCars von der Physik her nicht mit iRacing oder netKar mithalten kann.. ja. Aber es mit Shift zu vergleichen kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Wenn du es mit rfactor oder GTR vergleichen willst ok. Aber mit Shift.. Nö.. aber mal überhaupt nicht.
> Welche Autos hast denn getestet bei pCars?


 

Die Physik von rFactor ist auch noch Welten besser als die von pCars. GTR2 ist trotz des alters auch noch besser weil man da vorhersehen kann wie der Wagen reagiert. Hab den BAC Mono, den Z4, A4 DTM und den Ariel Atom getestet. Normalerweise kann man bei den Fahrzeugen gut vorhersehen was bei Lenkbewegungen oder wenn man über die Curbs fährt passiert. Aber keine Chance. Sowas hab ich in keiner Sim erlebt. Egal ob iRacing, rF 1 und 2 oder GTR2, Race 07 oder sonstiges.


----------



## RRCRoady (6. Oktober 2012)

Ah ja... das kann ich dann nicht beurteilen da ich mich bisher auf die klassischen Lotus Formel Wagen konzentriert habe. Hier gefällt mir vor allem die Physik des 49er's schon sehr gut. Bei dem kann man bei einen minimalen Lenkeinschlag und beherzten druck aufs Bremspedal das Heck provozieren und dann schön durch die Kurve ziehen. Eben so wie es bei den alten Formel Wagen sein soll  Die Rückmeldung empfinde ich hier schon sehr gut.
Der 98t reagiert mir noch ein bisschen zu aggresiv vor allem im höheren Geschwindigkeitsbereich. Ist aber schon n bisschen besser geworden und kann Notfalls auch mit einem weiterem Lenkradeinschlag korrigiert werden.

Da der Erscheinungstermin ja erst 2013 ist, kann sich da ja noch einiges tun. Ich denke schon dass es das Ziel des Entwicklers ist die Sim- und Fun-gemeinde zufrieden zu stellen. Zumindest hoffe ich das


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Oktober 2012)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> Ich denke schon dass es das Ziel des Entwicklers ist die Sim- und Fun-gemeinde zufrieden zu stellen. Zumindest hoffe ich das




Und genau da sehe ich das Problem. Beide wirst du kaum zufrieden stellen können und am Ende wird man wahrscheinlich den Weg des Geldes gehen und das ist der Richtung Fun, da hier einfach mehr zu holen ist als bei der kleinen Simracer Gemeinde. Aber auch Arcade kann ja zum Glück Spaß machen, daher einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Oktober 2012)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Und genau da sehe ich das Problem. Beide wirst du kaum zufrieden stellen können und am Ende wird man wahrscheinlich den Weg des Geldes gehen und das ist der Richtung Fun, da hier einfach mehr zu holen ist als bei der kleinen Simracer Gemeinde. Aber auch Arcade kann ja zum Glück Spaß machen, daher einfach mal abwarten.


 

Genau das befürchte ich auch. Aber bei GTR und GTR 2 wurde das gut geregelt. Arcade - Semi-Pro - Simulation. Da war für jedem was dabei.


----------



## Andregee (7. Oktober 2012)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> Also dass pCars von der Physik her nicht mit iRacing oder netKar mithalten kann.. ja. Aber es mit Shift zu vergleichen kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Wenn du es mit rfactor oder GTR vergleichen willst ok. Aber mit Shift.. Nö.. aber mal überhaupt nicht.
> Welche Autos hast denn getestet bei pCars?



selbst mit rfactor ist der vergleich sehr weit hergeholt, da ist nun garnichts was sich annähernd gleich anfühlt. ich finde auch das es mir richtung shift tendiert. die fahezeuge zeigen keine wankbewegungen die man erwartet, das ffb ist gräuslich, ich teste auch immer nur die neuen builds und schalte gleich wieder aus.


----------



## Match-Maker (7. Oktober 2012)

GTR 2 mit Mods 
Macht einfach sau Fun


----------



## gh0st76 (11. Oktober 2012)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> : Die Rückmeldung empfinde ich hier schon sehr gut.
> 
> Da der Erscheinungstermin ja erst 2013 ist, kann sich da ja noch einiges tun. Ich denke schon dass es das Ziel des Entwicklers ist die Sim- und Fun-gemeinde zufrieden zu stellen. Zumindest hoffe ich das


 
Für mich ist das FFB grausam. Wenn auf flacher und gerader Strecke das Wheel ohne Grund ausschlägt, dann stimmt da was nicht. Oder mit dem Mono auf der Nordschleife. In der Realität soll der Wagen wohl eine reine Fahrmaschine sein die man mit ein wenig Übung ohne Probleme quer fahren kann. Bei pCars gelingt mir das nur nicht. Eher das er beim anbremsen vor einer Kurve ausbricht wie sonst was. Bei iRacing kann ich ohne Probleme den Star Mazda quer um die Kurven prügeln weíl ich wegen dem FFB genau spüre wann ich den Lenkeinschlag ändern muss oder wann ich ein wenig mit dem Gaspedal spielen muss. 

Ich glaube auch nicht das man beide Lager zufrieden stellen kann. Die Simulationsgemeinde ist vom Anspruch her halt komplett anders als die Arcade Racer. Gerade bei Slightly Mad wir zum Schluss eher das Geld entscheiden. Die müssen gucken das die Investoren halt ihre Kohle wieder raus bekommen.


----------



## Erok (13. Oktober 2012)

Also zur Zeit spiele ich die komplette Race 07 Reihe (mit allen Erweiterungen also, dafür haben wir auch einen eigenen Server) , rFactor 1 und 2, pCars und Heat Online.

Heat Online als Ersatz für die NfS-Serie (wobei Most Wanted vorbestellt ist und ich mich schon drauf freue) und ansonsten ist mein momentaner Favorit rFactor 2 und weiterhin Race 07

pCars ist bis jetzt etwas mittelmässig, aber die haben bis zum Release ja noch  ne Menge Zeit für Verbesserungen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Oktober 2012)

Match-Maker schrieb:


> GTR 2 mit Mods
> Macht einfach sau Fun



Race 07 mit Mods macht mehr Fun . Es gibt zwar nicht so viele dafür, aber mir ist Klasse statt Masse lieber.
Die Grafik ist doch ne Stufe besser, die Fahrphysik meines Erachtens auch und ich freue mich schon rießig auf den DTM 2012 Mod. Auf der Weissbierbude wird der zwar so wie es aussieht leider nicht mehr weiter programmiert, aber ich denke, dss die Bockbierbude so freundlich sein wird und uns ihren Mod zur Verfügung stellen wird


----------



## steffen0278 (29. Oktober 2012)

F1 1992 von F1-S-R. Das ist was für echte Männer. Natürlich auf rFactor.


----------



## Andregee (30. Oktober 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Race 07 mit Mods macht mehr Fun . Es gibt zwar nicht so viele dafür, aber mir ist Klasse statt Masse lieber.
> Die Grafik ist doch ne Stufe besser, die Fahrphysik meines Erachtens auch und ich freue mich schon rießig auf den DTM 2012 Mod. Auf der Weissbierbude wird der zwar so wie es aussieht leider nicht mehr weiter programmiert, aber ich denke, dss die Bockbierbude so freundlich sein wird und uns ihren Mod zur Verfügung stellen wird


 
ich finde beides vom fahrspaß ziemlich gleichgroß. die physik von gtr2 ist noch etwas anders, die autos fühlen sich etwas leichter rutschend an, der übergang von grip zum rutschen ist schmaler, während man bei race eher das gefühl von sich verzahnendem gummi auf der strecke hat. ich sehe es eher so das gtr2 für gt´s mehr fun bringt, da man tag und nachtwechsel vorfindet, ein viel größeres starterfeld of sowie online einstellen kann. man kann zwischen verschiedenen reifenhärten auswählen es eben weniger auf die wtcc ausgelegt, während man bei race merkt das es eigentlich für die tourenwagen wm ausgerichtet war wo die trainings und qualizeiten sind nur ´30 minuten kurz sind, kaum zeit für ein richtiges setup zu finden eines gt.
Hier kommt es eben ganz drauf an auf welche rennserie man lust hat, wobei race injection mit allen add ons mehr vielfallt mitbringt als gtr2.
aber wo race über eine bessere grafik aufweisen sollte außer bei den regeneffekten auf der scheibe würde ich schon gern wissen.
ich finde die nämlich sonst in gtr2 besser.
das schadensmodell ist besser ausgebildet, bei race fliegen nur die stoßstangen ab, bei gtr2 verbeulen sich auch die träger darunter. bei gtr2, gibt es andere sonnenstände mit damit anderen lichtstimmungen, die sonne kann blenden, bei race sieht man die sonne nie, bei gtr2 gibt es schatten auf der strecke von bäumen, die sogar bis ins cockpit reichen, bei race gibt es keine schatten im cockpit. wenn man so nordschleife befährt, hat man bei gtr2 so viel mehr stimmungen als bei race, weil bei gtr2 sich dabei wie in real das cockpit und die sicht verdunkelt, unter den bäumen. das gefällt mir schon weitaus besser.
auch die wolken ziehen bei gtr2 am himmel entlang, so sieht man langsam aufziehende wolken die regen ankündigen.
bei race gibt es da nur ein paar stufen die innerhalb von ein paar sekunden wechseln, erst hat man blauen himmel, der schlagartig grauer wird, kurze zeit später wird eine noch grauere stufe eingeblendet und zack hat man schlagartig einen regenhimmel. das sieht wesentlich ungekonnter aus.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Oktober 2012)

Ok. 1 zu 0 für dich . Das mit den Nachtrennen ist wirklich ein großes Manko von Race07. Ich finde aber die Umgebung einach schöner. Der Himmel sieht dafür wiederum in GTR 2 bombastisch aus
(vor allem Sonnenuntergänge). Es ist Wettertechnisch eben auch ein Unterschied ob man auf der Bude fährt oder Liga-Rennen. Auf der Bude ist fast immer der Asphalt trocken. Wenn man aber ein Ligarennen über mehrere Stunden fährt, dann ist der Wetterwechsel natürlich ein absolutes Argument.
Nochmal zu den Strecken selbst: Man sollte allerdings nicht vergessen, dass die Qualität des Feelings u. der Grafik bei Mods stark von den Fähigkeiten des Erstellers abhängen.

Edit: Verflixt...mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich GTR2 immer nur auf meinem alten Eizo 1280x1024 Monitor gespielt habe. Deshalb könntest du evtl. sogar recht haben. Außerdem hatte mein alter Eizo zimliche Schlieren
(im Gegensatz zu meinem jetzigen, weshalb die Texturen bei 200Kmh u. mehr auf der Nordschleife sicherlich im Matsch übergegangen sind)


----------



## Andregee (30. Oktober 2012)

grundsätzlich ist die grafik so ziemlich gleich, bis auf die paar effekte die von mir genannt sind. gtr2 wurde ja vom heutigen sms entwickelt, nachdem die sich von simbin getrennt haben,
Simbin hat dann ohne sms die race serie herausgebracht, mußte dabei aber wohl auf eine ältere version der enginge zurückgreifen, angeblich hat man auf die schatten von bäumen im auto und auf der strecke aus performancegründen verzichtet, allerdings stellt man sich dan ndie frage wozu es einstellbare grafikoptionen gibt.
bei gtr2 stellt man denn effekt der schatten aus, wenn man von "voll" auf hoch stellt.
Die Schatten fehlen da schon irgendwie bei Race, weil es dadurch so clean wirkt.
aber die autos und strecken nehmen sich eigentlich nichts, monza in gtr2 und race sehen doch bis auf die leicht blassere farbgebung in gtr2 gleich aus.
Die Regeneffekte auf der scheibe bei gtr2 sehen natürlich albern aus, das kommt bei race weitasu besser zur geltung.
aber letztendlich sollte man beide sims fahren, ich bin auf jeder der 4 buden angemeldet und schaue immer auf welcher für mich passende autos und strecken mit entsprechender teilnehmerzahl sind und springe hin und her. Oder ich nehme an entsprechenden events teil, so gibt es töglich eines.
Mit den Mods hast du natürlich recht, gerade im Cockpit sehen die meisten doch arg bescheiden aus, ich muß sagen ich fahre eh lieber originalautos.
die weisen einfach eine fundierte fahrphysik auf, nicht so ein dahingefrickeltes gerutsche wie es viele mods zeigen, wo die autos beim untersteuern schlagartig in 0,1 sekunden mit der vorderachse zur seite rutschen und wieder zurück. viele mods fahren sich so synthetisch da komme ich einfach nicht mit klar, auch im replay sieht das fahrverhalten total künstlich aus. aber das ist ja kein wunder sofern die modder einfach so aus dem bauch heraus eine physik ohne korrekte daten konstruieren.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Oktober 2012)

Andregee schrieb:


> Mit den Mods hast du natürlich recht, gerade im Cockpit sehen die meisten doch arg bescheiden aus, ich muß sagen ich fahre eh lieber originalautos.
> die weisen einfach eine fundierte fahrphysik auf, nicht so ein dahingefrickeltes gerutsche wie es viele mods zeigen, wo die autos beim untersteuern schlagartig in 0,1 sekunden mit der vorderachse zur seite rutschen und wieder zurück. viele mods fahren sich so synthetisch da komme ich einfach nicht mit klar, auch im replay sieht das fahrverhalten total künstlich aus. aber das ist ja kein wunder sofern die modder einfach so aus dem bauch heraus eine physik ohne korrekte daten konstruieren.



Also auf der WBB gefallen mir die beiden DTM mods super. Die Teile lassen sich sehr einfach fahren. Doch iwie komme ich mit den GTs bei Race 07 auf der Nordschleife nicht so gut zurrecht. Bei den anderen Strecken klappts eig. ganz gut. Die Originalautos haben klare Vorteile. Vor allem der Porsche ist bei Race 07 sehr schwammig.
Ich bin nur auf der WBB und PBB registriert. Wobei ich auf der PBB noch nie gefahren bin(lag daran, dass ich bis vor nem Monat nur 6000er DSL hatte und mir das doch n paar Mods zu viel waren ).
Wie heißt du auf den Buden? Wenn ich fragen darf.


----------



## Andregee (30. Oktober 2012)

Auf den Buden bin ich der anonyme Andregee Man findet mich vorwiegend hinten.

Ich finde dan Aston als gt pro modell ganz nett, allgemein mu0 man den dingern das untersteuern abgewöhnen.
ich würde dir die pbb installation dennoch empfehlen, ich fahre zwar sehr gern auf gelb, allerdings ist da oft auch flaute auf den servern, auf blau ist oft am meisten los von den buden, da hat man oft ein volles grid.ein paar andere fransel und ich haben auch einen ts server, da fahren wir auch mal auf eigenen servern, wenn du lust hast und pbb installiert komm doch einfach mal vorbei.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Oktober 2012)

Andregee schrieb:


> Auf den Buden bin ich der anonyme Andregee Man findet mich vorwiegend hinten.
> 
> Ich finde dan Aston als gt pro modell ganz nett, allgemein mu0 man den dingern das untersteuern abgewöhnen.
> ich würde dir die pbb installation dennoch empfehlen, ich fahre zwar sehr gern auf gelb, allerdings ist da oft auch flaute auf den servern, auf blau ist oft am meisten los von den buden, da hat man oft ein volles grid.ein paar andere fransel und ich haben auch einen ts server, da fahren wir auch mal auf eigenen servern, wenn du lust hast und pbb installiert komm doch einfach mal vorbei.



Auf jeden Fall. Ich werde denke ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen mal vorbei schauen. Der Aston gefällt mir auf der WBB auch recht gut(habe ihn aber nur kurz angetestet, was daran lag, dass ich das Cockpit gewöhnungsbedürftig finde) ich bin jetzt nicht so gut. Leider fahre ich online auf der Nordschleife etwas nervös. Offline Bestzeit: 8,08 Min A4 DTM 2012 ADAC Zurich 24h.
Ich heiße Racer77(mir fiehl ne Zeitlang einfach kein gscheiter Name ein, ich werde mich aber warsch. bald umbennen, falls das möglich ist)
In letzter Zeit fuhr ich viel Vitus Club. Doch ich kam an Paras Zeit einfach nicht hin . Der ist mit DTM Fahrzeugen einfach eines der besten Budenfahrer. Sich mit dem zu messen ist aber auch


----------



## Andregee (30. Oktober 2012)

racer77 merke ich mir. dann weiß ich wen ich rauskicken kann
nein quatsch. ich müßte man den dtm auf der nos fahren, habe ich noch nie versucht. das mache ich nachher mal.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Oktober 2012)

Andregee schrieb:


> racer77 merke ich mir. dann weiß ich wen ich rauskicken kann
> nein quatsch. ich müßte man den dtm auf der nos fahren, habe ich noch nie versucht. das mache ich nachher mal.



Haha geht nicht 
Ich heiße im Forum racer77 u. auf der Piste Andy


----------



## Andregee (30. Oktober 2012)

icih treffe auch einen andy- ich teste jetzt mal den dtm auf der nos.


----------



## Andregee (31. Oktober 2012)

aktuell gibt es den power & glory mod für gtr2, bei welchem die autos von gtl in gtr2 konvertiert wurden.
jedoch ist das kein mod wie jeder andere sondern die fahrzeuge wurden auf historischer basis aufgebaut, die reifen entsprechen denen aus den 60ern und 70ern, da wurde jahrelang recherche und entwicklungsarbeit betrieben um das so genial umsetzen zu können. glt selbst basiert  im gegensatz dazu auf der historic fia classic gt saison mit entsprechend neuen reifendaten 
die einzelnen fahrzeuge  gleicher art im p&G mod weisen selbst noch nach historischem vorbild feinste unterschiede auf, das ganze muss man probieren.



http://www.gtlw.co.uk/


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt muss ich nur noch GTR 2 installieren(kann aber noch n bissl dauern )


----------



## Andregee (31. Oktober 2012)

na dann. kann ich ja mal einen server eröffnen.


----------



## steffen0278 (1. November 2012)

Hey ich will mitmachen. GTR2 mach ich dann mal ne frische install.


----------



## cultraider (1. November 2012)

Auch wenn es keine Hardcore sim ist, macht die Nordschleife mit dezent getunten japanischen Straßenwagen und Simulationsreifen bei GranTurismo4 schon ziemlich Spaß


----------



## Andregee (2. November 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Hey ich will mitmachen. GTR2 mach ich dann mal ne frische install.


 
na dann los. aktuell sind wieder mehrere server zu p&g in der simbin lobby zu finden. einer war heute sehr gut besucht, eine zeitlang hatte ich einen eröffnet da waren selbst unter mittag 10 leutchen unterwegs.
ich habe mich aktuell auf den porsche rsr 3.0 eingeschossen. der sound ist göttlich, man merkt regelrecht wie die fuhre in den federn gestaucht wird beim kurvenfahren, teilweise hebt ein rad ab, wenn man es übertreibt, es fühlz sich so an wie die alten autos auf videos zu beobachten sind.


----------



## Match-Maker (6. November 2012)

Hey, und ich will auch mitmachen


----------



## steffen0278 (7. November 2012)

Bin ab jetzt (19 Uhr) bei pilsbier. Server sehen wir mal. Da wo was los ist. Name: Steffen Ziegler


----------



## Andregee (9. November 2012)

dann können wir ja mal ein paar ründchen drehen.
aber der p&G mod ist uych ein muss. den mußt du dir ziehen.


----------



## Match-Maker (9. November 2012)

Ok, bin gerade am downloaden der P&G Mod. Eine Frage: Oft werden online irgendwelche Custom-Strecken gefahren (vor allem auf den Pilsbierbuden-Servern) und da ich im Moment nur die Standard-Strecken habe, kann ich natürlich nicht auf solchen Servern zocken. Wo bekomme ich die ganzen Custom-Strecken ohne Anmeldung bei irgendeiner Seite her?


----------



## Andregee (9. November 2012)

Ich würde mich einfach bei der PBB anmelden. Das hat zwar den Nachteil, das nach 10 Tagen jemand vor deiner Türe steht und sich bei dir eine niere rausschneiden möchte, da der Pilsbierkonsum auf dauer schädigende wirkungen hat, aber sonst ist nichts weiter dabei.
nein mal im ernst. wenn du wirklich auf der pbb fahren möchtest, benötigst du die komplette installation da du sowohl autos als auch strecken benötigst, sonst bekommst du missmatches.
für den p&G Mod benötigst du auf dem bestbesuchten server keine extrastrecken, die fahren die original gtr2 strecken.
möchtest du per hand strecken einfügen mußt du die in den Gamedate/Locations ordner einfügen.


----------



## Match-Maker (9. November 2012)

Achso, noch ne Frage: Wie aktiviere ich SGSSAA in GTR 2 bzw. läuft GTR 2 überhaupt mit SGSSAA? Hab ne Radeon HD 7870 und zocke im Moment mit 2560x1440 @ 1920x1080 und 4x MSAA und VSync (alles ingame eingestellt). Habe bei Radeon Pro auch SSAA eingestellt, aber entweder greifts nicht oder ich sitze einfache zu nahe (ca. 75 cm) vor meinem 32" LCD , sodass ich immer noch Aliasing sehe.


----------



## Andregee (9. November 2012)

ich weiß nicht wie das mit downsampling in kombination zu ssaa aussieht abe rbei mir funktionierrt ssaa sehr gut. ich muß das auch zwingend verwenden, da ich mit 3 monitoren fahre und gtr2 hat einen onlinebug, das sobald die fahrernamen online mehr als 8 buchstaben lang sind, fliegt man bei voller auflösung auf den desktop. so bin ich im onlinebetrieb auf 2400x600 verteilt auf 3 monitore angewiesen, was afaik ja nur 800x600 darstellt aber mit ssaa sieht es recht gut aus, ssaa ist ja im prinzip nichts anderes als downsampling, könnte sein das hier bei dir der hund begraben liegt.
ich lege in rpro ein profil an, gehe auf aply und dann start game und es läuft.


----------



## Match-Maker (15. November 2012)

Hm... 
Also selbst ohne Downsampling greift das SGSSAA nicht. Ich versteh das einfach net... 
Laut dieser Liste aus dem 3D Center Forum müsste GTR 2 eigentlich mit SGSSAA funktionieren. Kann aber auch sein, dass es nicht funktioniert, weil die Liste nur auf Nvidias bezogen ist.
Oder ich habe irgendetwas falsch eingestellt und weiß nicht was...


----------



## Andregee (16. November 2012)

bei mir klappt es ohne probs.
ich aktiviere es im treiber unter einstellungen überschreiben, dann einfach ssaa am unterren regler wählen und gut. alternativ mal raedon pro versuchen.


----------



## Match-Maker (16. November 2012)

Andregee schrieb:


> bei mir klappt es ohne probs.
> ich aktiviere es im treiber unter einstellungen überschreiben, dann einfach ssaa am unterren regler wählen und gut. alternativ mal raedon pro versuchen.


Achso, weil ich habe immer "Anwendungseinstellung verwenden" und dann unten beim Regler Supersampling ausgewählt. Eigentlich soll man das ja auch so machen, da dann das Spiel das MSAA liefert und der Treiber es einfach nur zu SGSSAA umwandelt. Normalerweise ist das günstiger (im Sinne von schneller) als per Treiber forcierte Kantenglättung. Anscheinend lässt sich GTR2 also nur forciert zu SGSSAA bewegen.
Am Sonntag werde ich es mal testen.


----------



## Andregee (19. November 2012)

dann hättest du anwendungseinstellungen erweitern wählen müssen, sonst wird eben wie der name sagt nur die ingameeinstellung genutzt. ich nutze für alles aktuell radeon pro mit vorgeinstellten profilen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. November 2012)

Auf der WBB fängt morgen das 24h Rennen von Machwerk an 
Einziges Problem: Ich hätte jetzt mal wieder richtig Bock auf Shooter, auf der anderen Seite bin ich noch nie bei nem 24h Rennen mit gefahren....ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich machen soll


----------



## steffen0278 (24. November 2012)

Wie macht ihr in race den Fahrerwechsel?


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Dezember 2012)

Bei iracing ist der Mclaren MP4 12C GT3 jetzt verfügbar. Macht richtig Laune das gerät. Toller Sound und gelungene Physik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepernickus (20. Dezember 2012)

Für alle Renn- und Sim-Neulinge, auf Steam gibt es bis 5. Jänner GTR 1, GTR 2 und GT Legends für je 2,70€


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. Dezember 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> Für alle Renn- und Sim-Neulinge, auf Steam gibt es bis 5. Jänner GTR 1, GTR 2 UND GT Legends für je 2,70€



Genau darauf habe ich gewartet 
GTR2 brauche ich so nicht meinem Kumpel abkaufen....


----------



## Andregee (25. Dezember 2012)

in der steam version sind aus lizenzrechtlichen gründen porsche und ferrari nicht enthalten.
online sieht man dann schwarze karrossen durch die gegend fahren.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Dezember 2012)

Andregee schrieb:


> in der steam version sind aus lizenzrechtlichen gründen porsche und ferrari nicht enthalten.
> online sieht man dann schwarze karrossen durch die gegend fahren.


 
Das habe ich schon in den Steamthread geschrieben 
Das habe ich schon am 20.12.2012 auf der Bude mitbekommen (nur vergessen es hier zu aktualisieren), deshalb werde ichs warsch. meinem Kumpel abkaufen (CBE Edition  )


----------



## kaepernickus (26. Dezember 2012)

Das Ferrari/Porsche-Problem kann man anscheinend lösen, indem man den Retail-Patch installiert und dann die NoCD-exe verwendet.
Angeblich lässt es sich damit auch weiterhin problemlos über Steam starten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Dezember 2012)

kaepernickus schrieb:


> ...die NoCD-exe...


 _*Oh-oh*_...  Urheberrechts-'Elster', ick hör' Dir trapsen...


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Januar 2013)

du sprichst das aus, was ich mir auch gedacht habe.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (1. Januar 2013)

Bei Steam haben die grad ein SimBin pack für 18 Euro lohnt sicht das?
Inhalkt:
RACE - The WTCC Game, RACE: Caterham Expansion, RACE 07, RACE On, RACE 07: Andy Priaulx Crowne Plaza Raceway (Free DLC), GTR Evolution Expansion Pack for RACE 07, STCC - The Game 1 - Expansion Pack for RACE 07, GTR 2 FIA GT Racing Game, GTR - FIA GT Racing Game, RACE Injection, GT Legends


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Januar 2013)

Das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall 
Ich habe alleine in Race07 über 20€ inkl. aller DLCs investiert. Einzigste Einschränkung wäre das Problem mit den Porsche u. Ferrari bei GTR2...aber das soll man ja anscheinend umgehen können.
Also: Wenn du an Rennsimulationen interessiert bist: Zuschlagen!


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Januar 2013)

Kein Porsche und kein Ferrari in GTR2. Na was bleibt denn dann noch über? Lambo, Nissan, Saleen. Ist ja nicht dolle. Habs zum Glück seit es rausgekommen ist


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Januar 2013)

Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Bei Steam haben die grad ein SimBin pack für 18 Euro lohnt sicht das?





steffen0278 schrieb:


> Kein Porsche und kein Ferrari in GTR2. Na was bleibt denn dann noch über? Lambo, Nissan, Saleen. Ist ja nicht dolle.


 
 Dennoch für dieses _überschaubare_ Budget eine klare Kaufempfehlung, Preis/Leistung absolut O.K.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Januar 2013)

Wer von euch hat alles nen RaceRoom Racing Experience Beta-Key erhalten?
Was ist jetzt eig. aus GTR3 geworden? Liegt das komplett auf Eis? Wird  RR Racing Experience GTR3 ersetzen?


----------



## Jor-El (30. Januar 2013)

Ich habe einen bekommen.
Passend dazu vorgestern eine Mail, wo Simbin die Open Beta für diese Woche ankündigt. Lohnt also nicht wirklich sich für einen anzustellen. 

Ich denke, dass es für Simbin eher ein Projekt ist, um alle Möglichkeiten auszuloten. F2P ist halt mittlerweile überall angekommen und alle wollen was vom Kuchen.
GTR 3 wird bestimmt einen drauf legen aber Offizielles hab ich noch nicht gelesen. GTR3.com gibt es aber noch.


----------



## Andregee (31. Januar 2013)

Gtr3 wird kommen wenn Raceroom floppt sonst wohl eher nicht da man mit Rr langfristig Geld verdient


----------



## PhilSe (31. Januar 2013)

Shift, Shift 2, GTR 2, GTR Evolution, Race o7 WTCC, F1 2010, Race Driver Grid (Simulation? Wie ich finde NICHT!!!),Arcade: CMR Dirt, NFS Carbon, NFS Unleashed, NFS Porsche, Viper Racing, Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Januar 2013)

Shift 1/2 sowie Race Driver Grid sind so ein Mix aus Sim, aber mit weniger Schwierigkeit.
Dagegen ist GTR2 u. Race07 deutlich schwerer u. realistischer. Vor allem weil man bei den Simbin Games viele Setupeinstellungen verändern kann u. auch das Fahrfeeling wesentlich schwieriger ist.
Des Weiteren musst du dich bei "richtigen" Simulationen (im Gegensatz zu beispielsweise Shift) auch um die passende Spritmenge und die richtige Reifenwahl (inkl. Druck) kümmern, nicht dass du mitten im Rennen mit nem leeren Tank/oder Reifenplatzer rausfliegst oder nen Zusatzstopp einlegen musst.


----------



## Wincenty (6. Februar 2013)

Ich zocke gern TDU1 & Grid und kann kaum Grid 2 erwarten, aber auch im Peto habe ich Race07+jede Menge Addons und seit kurzem SimRaceWay

bzgl. Simraceway: kann mir da jemand mit den Einstellungen für das G27 helfen? bei mir ist das Lenkrad nur in 0 Stellung swoie wenige Grade herum leichtgängig, ansonsten durchgehen hart.
Ich weiß im Spiel selber nicht wie ich eine Pitanfrage bestätige ich kann zwar Englisch aber mit dem ganzen Fachchinesisch an Tastenfunktionen und Firlefanz verliere ich schnell den Überblick


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2013)

Zur Zeit nur Project CARS.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Februar 2013)

RaceRoom Racing Experience Teaser


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Februar 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> RaceRoom Racing Experience Teaser


 
Hast du dich registriert u. nimmst du an Wettbewerben teil?


----------



## ak1504 (9. Februar 2013)

Ja bin ich und wenn du mit Wettbewerben die 3 ingame Competitions meinst dann ja da hab ich paar Zeiten aufgestellt... Aber soo weit vorn bin ich da nicht da ich noch neu in der PC-Sim Welt bin und zur Zeit nur über ein Xbox360 Pad verfüge 

Aber wenn ich mich mal eifrig beimache reichts bestimmt noch für die top 100...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Februar 2013)

Also der Intel Wettbewerb ist verdammt schwer...da bin ich gradmal im Moment ca. auf Platz 150. Bei den beiden anderen bin ich inzwischen in den Top50 
Wobei ich mitm R8 warsch. nicht mehr viel rausholen kann...beim HillClimb könnte ich noch in die Top 20 kommen


----------



## ak1504 (9. Februar 2013)

Mit dem Pad ist das Hillclimb Ding das schwerste... Naj hoffe ich kann mich dafür weiter begeistern und schaff es mir nen Lenkrad und Co. zu besorgen... Kostet ja nich nur nen 100er heutzutage


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Februar 2013)

Jop. Ich habe mir das DF GT damals noch für 130€ gekauft u. bereue keinen Cent 
Wobei mich die fehlende H-Schaltung schon juckt...aber da muss man ja dann gleich mitm doppelten Preis rechnen


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. Februar 2013)

Derzeit nur Grid und Shift 2. Vor ein paar Tagen das G27 zur Ablösung meine älteren Lenkrads bekommen und den Spaß an Rennspielen wiederentdeckt.

Leider alle Rennspiele, die ich früher gepsielt habe verkauft: GT Legends, GTR 2, etc.

Ich hätte 2 Fragen

1. Habt ihr Tipps wo man günstig an die Spiele rankommt(gebraucht; bei ebay sind die ja oft sehr überteuert)? 

2. Was braucht man für GTR Evolution bzw. Race 07? Hauptspiel + Addons oder sind die Standalone?


----------



## steffen0278 (27. Februar 2013)

Ab und zu mußte mal nach Media Markt oder Saturn gehen. Die liegen dann meist inner Wühlkiste. Oder auf Angebote beo Amazon. Da hab ich GT Legends für 2€ her.


----------



## Blue_Gun (28. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mal was gelesen, dass im Steam/Simbin Bundle manche Autos gesperrt sind, stimmt das und bei welchen Spielen muss man mit Einschränkungen rechnen?


----------



## steffen0278 (28. Februar 2013)

So, mit TDU2 bin ich jetzt auch durch. Nicht durchgespielt sondern nervlig fertig.
Das 4. Mal angefangen (3x hat mein Sohn die Savegames gelöscht auf Level 40-50). Jetzt gespielt und zack; Rechner aus. Neu gestartet und TDU2 an, Savegame kaputt. Super. Spiel direkt von der Platte gelöscht. War wieder auf 53%. Ab auf die Strecke mit rFactor und fürs nächste Rennen trainieren. Man sieht sich. Wer intresse hat an TDU2 PN an mich.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (6. März 2013)

Spielt eigentlich noch irgendwer LFS ? Hatte das schon vor zig Jahren online gespielt und jetzt eigentlich nur noch offline ein paar Runden, seit mein Lenkrad den Geist aufgegeben hat -_-

Ein richtiges Update ist dafür auch schon lange nicht mehr gekommen!


----------



## steffen0278 (6. März 2013)

Habs vor vielen Jahren mal einige Rennen auf Giga gesehen und mir die Demo gezogen. Aber du hast Recht, weiter gehts da irgendwie nicht.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (8. März 2013)

Is eigentlich schade, denn die LFS Fahrphysik gefällt mir immer noch sehr gut!


----------



## gh0st76 (10. März 2013)

SupprDeitsch schrieb:


> Spielt eigentlich noch irgendwer LFS ? Hatte das schon vor zig Jahren online gespielt und jetzt eigentlich nur noch offline ein paar Runden, seit mein Lenkrad den Geist aufgegeben hat -_-
> 
> Ein richtiges Update ist dafür auch schon lange nicht mehr gekommen!


 
Letztes Update ist vom 30. November 2012. Man muss auch immer daran denken das es nur ein paar Mann sind die an der Sim bauen.

Aber zum Thema. Ich fahre alles nur kein pCars. Da ist mir die Physik immer noch zu grottig. 2 oder 3 Wagen fahren sich ganz gut. Den Rest kann man gepflegt vergessen.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (12. März 2013)

Project Cars hab ich garnich angetestet...
Bei rFactor hat mir der Sound nich gepasst... Ja ich hab schon hohe ansprüche
GT Legends war doch auch ganz geil

Und zur Zeit fahr ich Forza4 auf XBox

PS: Ich meinte ein LFS Update im Sinne von, neuen Strecken, Fahrzeugen o.Ä. das ist immer noch auf dem Stand von 2006... Ich halt mich bei LFS auf laune durch Fahrzeuge tweaken (Nein, natürlich nich online)


----------



## aloha84 (21. Juni 2013)

soooo heute gekommen und richtig fett!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9Jo3IbW7fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Übrigens hab jetzt eine Stunde gezockt.......und mein bestes Ergebnis war Platz 3.
Bockschwer aber....


----------



## Jor-El (22. Juni 2013)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Ich habe mal was gelesen, dass im Steam/Simbin Bundle manche Autos gesperrt sind, stimmt das und bei welchen Spielen muss man mit Einschränkungen rechnen?



Nur GTR 2 hat Einschränkungen. Es fehlen die Ferraris und Porsche.
Kriegt man aber mit nem Fix hin. Siehe...Hier!


----------



## happypcuser (23. Juni 2013)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, welche Rennsims spielt ihr regelmäßig. Wollen wir mal ein gemeinsames Rennen starten?
> 
> Ich könnte folgende Spiele hosten:
> 
> ...


 
Welches ist dein Lieblings Spiel? Ich suche zur Zeit nämlich ein gutes Autoren Spiel !


----------



## steffen0278 (23. Juni 2013)

Zur Zeit wird ja ausschließlich rFactor gefahren. Aber GTR2 spiele ich auch öfters mal.


----------



## loser321 (25. Juni 2013)

Mazda MX5 Cup rockt.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (28. Juni 2013)

loser321 schrieb:


> Mazda MX5 Cup rockt.



ist das eine Renn Sim?? hab grad nix drüber gefunden außer die echte rennsport-serie


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Juni 2013)

loser321 schrieb:


> Mazda MX5 Cup rockt.


 


SupprDeitsch schrieb:


> ist das eine Renn Sim?? hab grad nix drüber gefunden außer die echte rennsport-serie


GTR 2 - Mazda MX5 Cup


----------



## SupprDeitsch (28. Juni 2013)

Aaahhhh 

Ja das macht mehr Sinn... Hab auch ehrlich gesagt nur die ersten paar Google-Ergebnisse angesehen und darin waren nur Infos zur realen Renn-Serie


----------



## loser321 (28. Juni 2013)

ich meinte zwar iRacing, aber egal. Und es war mehr ein Joke.


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Juli 2013)

Ich hau es mal hier mit rein. Nächste Woche kommt die neue Build bei iracing. Unter anderem kommt der Lotus 49, erweiterte Teamfunktionen, Long Beach als Tech Track, teilweise Soundupdates, Reifenupdates (NTM5), usw. sehr viel diesmal. Hier mal Screenshots von Montreal, die Strecke kommt auch nächste Woche dazu.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YuT666 (20. Juli 2013)

Grand Prix Legends von 1998 ... es gab und gibt immer noch'n Haufen Modifikationen und Tools dafür.


----------



## meckswell (21. Juli 2013)

happypcuser schrieb:


> Ich suche zur Zeit nämlich ein gutes Autoren Spiel !



Möchtest du Schriftsteller werden?


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juli 2013)

lol


----------



## Andregee (22. Juli 2013)




----------



## Tuneup (22. Juli 2013)

2 Freunde und ich habe jetzt Race07 für uns entdeckt, haben aber auch sonst alle Sims von SimBin im Steam Summer Sale gekauft


----------



## Jor-El (22. Juli 2013)

Ohja, Race 07 ist mMn das Beste was Simbin gezaubert hat. Liegt aber vermutlich an meiner Affinität zu Tourenwagen.
Ich kann mit den hochgezüchteten Boliden wie z.B. derzeit bei RaceRoom Exp nichts anfangen. Auch bei iRacing fahre ich am liebsten mit dem MX5 rum.


----------



## Tuneup (23. Juli 2013)

Wenn sich hier ein paar Leute finden würden die mal das ein oder andere Rennen fahren wollen würde zumindest ich mich gerne anschließen, für meine Kollegen kann ich natürlich nicht sprechen, aber ich denke abgeneigt wären sie auch nicht


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. Juli 2013)

Tuneup schrieb:


> Wenn sich hier ein paar Leute finden würden die mal das ein oder andere Rennen fahren wollen würde zumindest ich mich gerne anschließen, für meine Kollegen kann ich natürlich nicht sprechen, aber ich denke abgeneigt wären sie auch nicht


 
Schau mal auf die Weissbierbude.
Da gibt es regelmäßig Events (alle DTM Rennen, 24H Rennen etc.) und viele unterschiedlich starke Fahrer, da ist für jeden ein Gegner dabei.
Abgerundet wird das Gesamtpaket von netten Usern, einem TS Server und zahlreichen Mods, die per Autoupdater installiert werden können.


----------



## Andregee (24. Juli 2013)

WEr Race samt aller Addons besitzt gehört auf der Weißbierbude zwangsangemeldet.


----------



## Tuneup (24. Juli 2013)

Angemeldet sind wir schon, haben auch schon den Autoupdater geladen 
Was ich an dem Autoupdater nur merkwürdig finde ist das man nur alle Mods auf einmal laden kann? Oder seh ich das falsch? Gibt es in diesem Tool die Möglichkeit auch nur einzelne Mods/Tracks/Cars zu laden?
Oder geht das dann doch nur manuell über deren Seite?

Vielleicht lassen wir uns bald mal aufm Weissbier-TS sehen, aber erstmal wollen wir etwas für uns fahren da wir vorher nur Spiele wie Dirt, Shift(2) und F1 gespielt haben und zumindest ich mich noch ein bisschen reinfinden muss. Ich will nämlich nicht unbedingt riskieren das ich sofort im ersten Rennen in der ersten Kurve wen abschieße oder einfach nur permanent aus den Kurven fliege


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Juli 2013)

Die Bierbuden sind mir irgendwann zuviel geworden. Hatte für GTR2 und Race die Updater und hab mir damit dann die Festplatten zugemüllt. Da ist Teilweise nen Schrott mit bei, das ist nicht mehr feierlich. Die Idee der Buden ist super aber sie sollten vielleicht doch ein wenig die Mods vorsortieren.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. Juli 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Die Bierbuden sind mir irgendwann zuviel geworden. Hatte für GTR2 und Race die Updater und hab mir damit dann die Festplatten zugemüllt. Da ist Teilweise nen Schrott mit bei, das ist nicht mehr feierlich. Die Idee der Buden ist super aber sie sollten vielleicht doch ein wenig die Mods vorsortieren.


 
Ganz ehrlich:
Ich kann dein Problem nicht verstehen.
Selbstverständlich sind manche Mods nicht perfekt, aber die Bierbuden haben einen wirklich strengen Tüv und Shift Konvertierungen etc. kommen (glücklicherweise) per se nicht auf die Bude. 
Außerdem sieht man am neuen GTRS Mod beispielsweise welch hohe Qualität die Weissbierbude offenbart.
Selbstverstänlich kann man immer was verbessern, allerdings gibt es da Communitys in denen es ganz anderst zu Werke geht.


----------



## 1awd1 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Die Mods mögen zwar alle funktionieren aber treffen rein von den Fahrzeugen oder Strecken nicht immer meinen Geschmack. Es ist einfach viel zu viel gewesen und ich fahre seit bestimmt 2 Jahren kein GTR2 und Race mehr. Mittlerweile dürfte das noch mehr sein. Wer braucht das denn alles? Ich konzentrierte mich auf einige wenige Fahrzeuge/Serien und bin ab und an mal was anderes gefahren. Bei den Buden hat man immer alles auf der Platte gebruacht, weil man nie genau wusste, welche Mod auf den Servern lief oder welche nicht. Mir wars dann einfach irgendwann zuviel durcheinander. Da ich aber beide Spiele nicht mehr nutze, solls mir auch egal sein. Nur manchmal ist weniger halt mehr.


----------



## delpiero223 (25. Juli 2013)

zocke noch gar keine Renn-Sims, suche aber noch gute für mein Lenkrad (leider nur das Driving Force GT geworden), dass bald kommen sollte


----------



## Tuneup (26. Juli 2013)

Wieso "nur" das Driving Force GT? Für den Preis meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Lenkräder 
Nach 3 Jahren merkt man aber schon langsam das es bald zu Ende gehen wird :/

Ich nehme an wenn das DFGT das zeitlich segnet kommt mir eins von Fanatec ins Haus, konnte bei nem Kumpel das 911er ausprobieren. Das sind einfach Welten die dazwischen liegen. Ich Vergleich zum GT ist das so gut wie lautlos und das Force Feedback ist so direkt man spürt. Einzig und allein die Pedale die er hat, ebenfalls von Fanatec, haben mir noch nicht gefallen. Bin durch das GT ein butterweiches Bremspedal gewöhnt, und in das von Fanatec muss man förmlich reintreten um Bremswirkung zu erzielen


----------



## delpiero223 (26. Juli 2013)

Stimmt natürlich auch wieder, wenn das dann irgendwann schlapp macht und mir gefallen hat, ist danach dann sicher auch Geld für ein noch hochwertigeres Lenkrad da


----------



## steffen0278 (27. Juli 2013)

Nachdem ich doch mal wieder GTR2 draufgemacht und den Bierbudeninstaller angeschmissen habe, hat mein GTR2 Ordner (nur für Bierbude) 26,6 GB. Hat ja auch 2,5 Tage gedauert P2P zu downloaden. Dazu kommen die Backupdateien von 18,8 GB


----------



## Andregee (27. Juli 2013)

Auf der Weissbierbude hält es sich mit den Mods in Grenzen da sind es nur 5Gb, das Game bringt samt aller Add ons eh schon viele Klassen mit sich. Auf den anderen Buden stört mich das nicht da man sich dank Updater um nichts kümmern muss. Schwindende Festplattenkapazität ja. Unordnung nein.


----------



## meckswell (30. Juli 2013)

> *Welche Renn-Sims spielt ihr?*



Grid 2, was sonst?


----------



## Ich 15 (30. Juli 2013)

Du solltest die Frage nochmal lesen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2013)

meckswell schrieb:


> > *Welche Renn-Sims spielt ihr?*
> 
> 
> Grid 2, was sonst?


 


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Du solltest die Frage nochmal lesen


 Genau.


----------



## 1awd1 (30. Juli 2013)




----------



## meckswell (30. Juli 2013)

Vor Jahren probierte ich mal Sims2 aus, relativ zeitnah hat in der Küche der Herd Feuer gefangen, seither bin ich mit Sims jeglicher Art äußerst vorsichtig.

Ich möchte, dass ihr Videos von euern Gesichtern hochladet, während ihr Sims fahrt. Nur um alles besser verstehen zu können.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2013)

meckswell schrieb:


> Vor Jahren probierte ich mal Sims2 aus...


   *?*  *?*


meckswell schrieb:


> ...relativ zeitnah hat in der Küche der Herd Feuer gefangen...


 



meckswell schrieb:


> ...Ich möchte, dass ihr Videos von euern Gesichtern hochladet, während ihr Sims fahrt....


Ich werd' einen  tun, sind wir hier bei *Facebook*, oder was?!


----------



## meckswell (30. Juli 2013)

was bisn du fürn humorloser Larry?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. Juli 2013)

1. Wenn denn, dann '_Brenni_ ' und nicht '_Larry_'.
2. Humor habe ich sehr wohl, offensichtlich habe ich eine _andere_ humoristische Ader, wie Du.
_Deine _humoristischen Pointen sind m.E. _nicht _ohne weiteres verständlich. Nun denn.


----------



## Jor-El (30. Juli 2013)

Nicht aufregen Brenni, Meckswell ist nur so ein Dirt 2 Fan und nun mag er sich mal auch mit den Erwachsenen unterhalten.
Ein Troll am Tag kann man schließlich ab. 



meckswell schrieb:


> Ich möchte, dass ihr Videos von euern Gesichtern hochladet, während ihr Sims fahrt. Nur um alles besser verstehen zu können.


Nutzt nix. Wir Profis fahren immer mit Helm. Sicherheit geht schließlich vor!

Ansonsten gilt immer noch...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_sQHRu7J004:40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andregee (31. Juli 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> 1. Wenn denn, dann '_Brenni_ ' und nicht '_Larry_'.
> 2. Humor habe ich sehr wohl, offensichtlich habe ich eine _andere_ humoristische Ader, wie Du.
> _Deine _humoristischen Pointen sind m.E. _nicht _ohne weiteres verständlich. Nun denn.


 
Bei Larry wärst du dann der Lehrmeister.


----------



## Die_Pest (3. August 2013)

Alles was dem CSW spaß macht: RBR, LFS, NK-Pro und wenn es endlich mal erscheint Assetto Corsa.


----------



## Andregee (4. August 2013)

Die Aussage bezüglich alles stimmt nicht. Es existieren noch mehr Titel die mit dem CSW Spaß machen


----------



## Chemenu (13. August 2013)

Ich hab gestern Richard Burns Rally erhalten und sofort mit RSRBR2013 & Updates & Car- und Track-Packs installiert.
Tolles Spiel, sieht für das Alter auch noch ganz gut aus. Nur das Force Feedback (GT3RSV2) fühlt sich etwas komisch an. Ich spür nicht so wirklich ob die Reifen Grip haben oder rutschen. 
Liegt das einfach am Alter des Spiels oder hab ich etwas falsch eingestellt? Viel kann man ja nicht konfigurieren hinsichtlich FF, nur die Stärke, Effektumkehr und Filter. Hat da evtl. jemand Tips/Mods parat?


----------

